# Re map question



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

My window cleaner has just bought a 330 d, I asked if he was thinking of getting it mapped but both of us were unsure of costs. What do you think, how much? He wants to let me have a run in it this Friday


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

well for a BMW330 petrol I was looking at, the quote was around £499.

Hope that helps somehow


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Go on the superchips website. Should be around £500 as above.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Dougie! Give Drivers a ring, they supply and fit(for free!!) the range of Tunit modules. I believe the one yer mans after is this.....

_This Tunit is extremely compact around the size of a mobile phone. It features a harness with original plugs for ease of fitting and adjustable tuning, either manually with a 9 position rotary switch or electronically via lap top tuning. This Tunit has several variants and is easily adaptable to many other common rail vehicles. Fitting in under twenty minutes on most vehicles. Fitting is also available at our distributors.

» back to menu

Tunit V-VP - £469 inc VAT and delivery (£398 net_

HTH:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

kenny wilson said:


> Hi Dougie! Give Drivers a ring, they supply and fit(for free!!) the range of Tunit modules. I believe the one yer mans after is this.....
> 
> _This Tunit is extremely compact around the size of a mobile phone. It features a harness with original plugs for ease of fitting and adjustable tuning, either manually with a 9 position rotary switch or electronically via lap top tuning. This Tunit has several variants and is easily adaptable to many other common rail vehicles. Fitting in under twenty minutes on most vehicles. Fitting is also available at our distributors._
> 
> ...


Hi Kenny, I've never heard of Drivers before. Have you used them?


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, they are top bananas! they fitted my Eibachs and sorted the allignment for my ST, they've done oodles for my mate and his track day Porche, the ST is going in on Thursday for an induction kit , new discs and pads; so yeah, I rate them!
They deal with a lot of high performance and high end vehicles, not unknown to see a Lambo or one of Modena's finest lying around getting fettled! they know what they're doin:thumb:
OH! and the good bit, last time mine was in, they just billed it out at labour/hours, £20 an hour! Try gettin a plumber for that!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

:lol:True. Were you not tempted to do the discs and pads yourself. They're really quite easy:thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey! the discs n pads aren't on yet, you could be talkin yourself into a corner:thumb:
T, bikkies, crap patter..........I've got it all you know!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Superchips
DMS Automotive
ProChips


Circa £400-500 ish for a remap.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

hello, 

Re-map for that car is £499.95. 

Let me know what standard power it is or what year and ill let you know what we can get out of them. 

As for tuning boxes, if you want my opninion steer clear! its a very half arsed way of doing things! alot of them just fool the car into thinking they are running cold or they just chuck more fuel in, which isnt the right way to do things! It will cause problems in the long run. 

as I say let me know some more info and ill get back to you. 

Ben


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

kenny wilson said:


> Hey! the discs n pads aren't on yet, you could be talkin yourself into a corner:thumb:
> T, bikkies, crap patter..........I've got it all you know!


I will be on 15 days leave after Sunday if you can wait till then and I could fit you in one day. T'is up to you. Is it front and back?



minimadgriff said:


> hello,
> 
> Re-map for that car is £499.95.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ben, I'll know more on Friday.


----------

